# Can't reply to classifieds



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

As title what the requirements to reply to classified ads


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Never mind. I found the answer. Guess I better get posting.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Put said thread link into this one and I'll direct the seller into here...


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Put said thread link into this one and I'll direct the seller into here...


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=146631


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

This one

www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=146631


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

This one?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/146631-rpn-havoc-epistane-clone-brand-new-sealed-22-a.html


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes it wouldnt let me post the link so I removed the http.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Done


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks appreciated


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

From what I read it's 25 posts and can't remember how long u have to be registered


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

That would be me. Interested in 3 tubs if we can come to a agreement.

Will pay by b/t.


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

If you could do 3 for 65 delivered I would take them off your hands.


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Could there be any adjustment in your price?


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah it is a competitive price. Ok how about 67 delivered saves u some hassle and I get to feel good for getting a bit of discount.


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Can I have a name please.

Sorry can't pm thought it was 25 posts before you get pms but guess not.

Can reply to classifieds now.


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Just thinking how I'm gonna give you my postal address


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll send payment tomorrow


----------

